

Was dennis ritchie more important than steve jobs - zandi
http://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/was-dennis-ritchie-more-important-than-steve-jobs/

======
zandi
Dennis Ritchie eventually became the head of Lucent Technologies’ Software
System Research Department before retiring in 2007; he never led a multi
billion-dollar corporation, sought the public eye, or had his every utterance
scrutinized and re-scrutinized. Ritchie was by all accounts a quiet, modest
man with a strong work ethic and dry sense of humor. But the legacy of his
work played a key role in spawning the technological revolution of the last
forty years — including technology on which Apple went on to build its
fortune.

Conversely, Steve Jobs was never an engineer. Instead, his legacy lies in
democratizing technology, bringing it out of the realm of engineers and
programmers and into people’s classrooms, living rooms, pockets, and lives.
Jobs literally created technology for the rest of us.

Who wins? We all do. And now, it’s too late to personally thank either of them

------
etvmueller
Who was more valuable, the tool maker or the tool user? The tool user created
value, but the tool maker made it possible. And do we need to consider the
parents of each, for their part? These are probably well discussed in
philosophy. My answer is that the civilization that produced the tool maker
and the tool user is more important, because of interdependencies, comparisons
of great contributors is problematic.

